# Frage zu Photoeffekt (Beleuchtung)



## Hups66 (9. September 2007)

so was?
Hallo zusammen, irgendwie bin ich zu blöd die Anleitung zu diesem Bild http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/display/4716117
zu verstehen.
Wer kann mir vielleicht dabei helfen?
Oder hat jemand ein besseren tutorial?
Vielen dank im Vorraus.
Hups


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. September 2007)

Welche Anleitung?


Alex


----------



## Hups66 (9. September 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Welche Anleitung?
> 
> 
> Alex


schau mal weiter unten :making of.
Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin.
lg hups


----------



## Alexander Groß (9. September 2007)

Woran scheitert es denn? Bitte lass uns doch nicht raten wo genau du nicht weiterkommst.Die Aussage "irgendwie" ist zu schwammig.


Alex


----------



## Hups66 (9. September 2007)

Du wirst lachen .
Schon bei Punkt 1 komme ich ins straucheln.
lg hups


----------



## Philip Kurz (9. September 2007)

Kurz dargestellt:

Zunächst wurde das Objekt mit einer Ebenenmaske freigestellt und über eine schwarze Ebene gesetzt. Nacheinander werden nun auf verschiedenen Ebenen, mal die Füllmethode auf "Weiches Licht" mal auf "Hartes Licht" gestellt, Schatten verstärkt bzw. Neue eingezeichnet - am besten mit einem weichen, schwarzen Pinsel. Anschließend wurde der Kontrast gezielt durch Einstellungsebenen erhöht: Erst eine Tonwertkorrektur und dann eine kleine S-förmige Veränderung der Gradationskurven.

Der komplette Effekt setzt natürlich ein hervorragendes Ausgangsphoto voraus. Auch sollte man nicht schon nach einer halben Stunde verzweifeln - schließlich muss man hier viel probieren. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

